# Colt Mustang Series 80 Mark IV Plus II



## GSR1000 (Mar 7, 2017)

New to forum so bear with me for inadvertent errors. I own a 1986 .380 Colt Mustang as described above. At this time it is the most unreliable handgun I own and is in like new condition as it never leaves the gun safe. The only reason I haven't sold it is that I am fond of its 1911 features. I am finally taking the time to see if the piece is worth keeping in that the problem is the magazines I own and not the firearm itself.
I have one Mag that is marked Colt PM, 3 mags that are marked Colt M and then a generic one. At the time I purchased supplemental mags I didn't consider that the mags for the Plus II maybe different than the Mark IV other than the additional round. Does anyone have the expertise or experience relative to right or wrong Mags? Basically, why two different markings; PM and M.
Colt has not responded to my queries. 
I didn't realize it at the time but it has a plastic guide rod which is in my opinion rather cheap and was the original reason I thought it was unreliable.
Any thoughts and comments will be appreciated.


----------



## AZdave (Oct 23, 2015)

That is about when I bought mine. Only trouble I have had is the little spring by the field strip level. One or two stove pipes then I disassembled it (see my avatar ). Just dirty. Great little shooter.

My 92fs has a plastic guide rod as well. Some say it's a waste of time to replace either with aluminum ones. No performance increase and the pistol weighs more.

My is stainless. Had a hard time finding mags when first bought. Got a couple stainless and a few more blued.

Could be your ammo. Mine does fine with both ball and hollow point. Or how many rounds through it?

Cdnn or something like that is where I got some mags. The new Mustang uses the same mag so Colt should have them.


----------



## GSR1000 (Mar 7, 2017)

Excellent information. 
Thank you.


----------



## 38special (Feb 24, 2017)

Can you post up some pics ?


----------

